# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  صور طبيعة : أجمل 10 حدائق فى العالم

## mohamed73

*حديقة كوكينهوف*  
حديقة كوكينهوف هي حديقة في هولندا، وهي من أجمل حدائق العالم وأشهرها على الإطلاق  *حديقة إيرجانك*  
حديقة إيرجانك هى إحدى الحدائق المميزة فى فرنسا  *تاج محل*  
يقع تاج محل على ضواحي مدينة آغرا بالهند  *حديقة كونسرفاترى*   
تقع حديقة كونسرفاترى فى نيويورك  *حديقة فونتينبلو*  
تقع حديقة فونتينبلو فى فرنسا  *حديقة لوكسمبورغ*  
تقع حديقة لوكسمبورغ فى فرنسا  *فيرساي*  
تقع فيرساي فى فرنسا  *قصر الحمراء*  
قصر الحمراء من أهم القصور الأثرية فى أسبانيا  *حديقة ليندهوف*  
تقع حديقة ليندهوف فى أسبانيا  *حدائق فيلا بورغيزي*  
تقع حدائق فيلا بورغيزي فى روما

----------

